# A Bird In Hand...



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Friendly little Finch looking for a hand-out. Most times, they'll wait patiently on a branch by the feeder for their meal.

Q&D pic with my Cybershot.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great pic Mike, he seems almost tame.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

wow great pic


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

A great photo :good:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Great pic Mike, he seems almost tame.


They are quite friendly, that's for sure. Next time, I'l try to capture (in photo) a female Robin who keeps on following me when I mow the grass. She trots behind me like a little dog, picking at whatever I disturb in the weeds. When I take a break on the stairs of the veranda having a beer, she'll hop up the stairs and bob her head side to side looking at me almost like saying " get back to work".... Funny little creature.

This one just likes to be carried around....


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

That is amazing, this is a totally

wild bird!!

Is it one you see regularly?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Raptor said:


> That is amazing, this is a totally
> 
> wild bird!!
> 
> Is it one you see regularly?


He's only one of many. Might have to get some *" HELLO MY NAME IS: "* sticky name tags. eh eh...


----------



## glug (Mar 20, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> Friendly little Finch looking for a hand-out. Most times, they'll wait patiently on a branch by the feeder for their meal.
> 
> Q&D pic with my Cybershot.


Looks like a 'NORWEGIAN BLUE' to me :angel:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

glug said:


> Looks like a 'NORWEGIAN BLUE' to me :angel:


Actually, its a *Chestnut Sided Warbler*. I just call them finches... Google the name and compare.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

We usually have a lot of birds in the garden but due to us having 5 dogs, 2 cats and 3 screaming grandchildren staying with us at the moment, surprisingly they're not feeding here any more. :down:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> We usually have a lot of birds in the garden but due to us having 5 dogs, 2 cats and 3 screaming grandchildren staying with us at the moment, surprisingly they're not feeding here any more. :down:


I'm surprised you're still there...





















Hope you have some sort of refuge...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > We usually have a lot of birds in the garden but due to us having 5 dogs, 2 cats and 3 screaming grandchildren staying with us at the moment, surprisingly they're not feeding here any more. :down:
> ...


My one and only refuge (the shed) is full of bikes, toys and pet food, so I can't even get in there to potter about. It's getting so I have to make an appointment to use my own laptop. I get to take the 2 oldest dogs out for a short walk every evening. I get about 20 mins of peace and quiet. Work's just as bad too. :tease:


----------



## glug (Mar 20, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> glug said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a 'NORWEGIAN BLUE' to me :angel:
> ...


Ahh, yes the difference is clear. The Norwegian blue is a dead parrot from a Monty Python sketch. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/4e/Parrot_sketch.ogg


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

glug said:


> Ahh, yes the difference is clear. The Norwegian blue is a dead parrot from a Monty Python sketch.
> 
> http://upload.wikime...rrot_sketch.ogg


Is there a full moon this week? Is the Circus in town?







Love Monty....And this one went right over my bald head.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mrs Mel and myself were twitching this week (NO! not that kind of twitching, believe me that stops as you get older :lol: ) but by the time we got the camera, it was too late.









Looked out of the kitchen window to see no less than five Goldfinches pecking away on the grass, a gorgeous wee finch with the yellow bars and red, really colourful and cheeky! We were so fascinated we forgot to go for th camera till it was too late and the ginger tom from three doors away came a-prowling - whoosh they all left smartish. :yes:

But that's not all this week, Monday we were visiting friends in Galashiels, about 30 miles south of Edinburgh, and went the pretty way on the old road through Heriot. In quick succession we saw a Hind drinking at the burn in the valley, a Pheasant **** and hen, and nearly clobbered a massive great Hare that was crossing the road from one field into another.

Thought that was it, and about a mile further on a Fox was lying on the top of a dry stane dyke in the sun, literally sunbathing. Slowed the car as we arrived and one eye opened, then closed again back to snoozing. This is a very quiet country road, not much more than a lane really, but about 24 miles - in which time we only saw one other car and two tractors. Lovely run! :notworthy:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mel said:


> a Pheasant **** and hen,


Mel you shouldn't be talking about **** on the forum, it's not allowed you know.:lol: You shouldn't mention door ###### either.

Later,

William


----------

